# food for thought



## desaparecido (May 1, 2009)

12345


----------



## L.C. (May 2, 2009)

i hate priuses!


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 2, 2009)

which one? on the left or right? im curious, but not surprised, seems like theres a big ol group of em from miami trying to crust it up...


----------



## seke (May 2, 2009)

how do you know her?


----------



## Dameon (May 2, 2009)

The guy on the horse in the picture at the top of the forum page eats babies and rapes puppies, too. I don't know why Matt picks these people to put at the top of the pages...


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 2, 2009)

rubs me like i don't give it much care, which is about as accurate as a rubbing is gonna get.


----------



## bote (May 2, 2009)

kill her and her family!

I wanted to leave it at that, but shit like that is how I got banned from uer back in the day.

How that rubs me is: I will read some of your other posts because I`m curious about you now. This post seems kind of petty, like it is kind of interesting, but I can`t help suspecting you have some personal bone to pick, since you probably know a bunch of things about this girl, but choose to highlight only 2 which are supposed to make her look uncool or fake or something.


----------



## Uncle Stinky (May 3, 2009)

It's rather strange how some feel it necessary to judge others on the basis of what they are perceived to have or not have. Posession is a prerequisite to sharing. Fortune turns in the blink of an eye.


----------



## seke (May 3, 2009)

From what I'm told Peter Kropotkin came from wealth, but he in turn became an anarchist communist. Where you came from is irrelevant if you are no longer there.


----------



## Poe Boy (May 3, 2009)

I don't care.
I drive an Impala and have a good paying job.

Doesn't negate my hobo years or the fact that I (or anyone) can be forced into that lifestyle at any time.


----------



## Dameon (May 3, 2009)

I like when the rich kids come to bum it up for a bit. You can usually convince them to pay for the booze.


----------



## seke (May 3, 2009)

well, that's one way to look at it.


----------



## soymilkshakes (May 4, 2009)

Your mom drives a Prius.


----------



## wartomods (May 4, 2009)

do we have a match ???


----------



## RideMoreTrains (May 4, 2009)

fuck them assholes for being born into a wealthy family!!!!!!

just kidding... i don't give a damn. its sad you spend your time spreading shit about people online anonymously behind a keyboard.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (May 4, 2009)

I came from a somewhat "well off" family, and I'm not in anyway like a yuppie.. I was pretty much disowned from my fam because of how I am but I don't give a shit.I'm pretty cool (I hope) your class or how you were brought up or what you drive doesnt mean shit. In fact growing up the way that she might have gives here even more reason than anyone to live the hobo lifestyle, seeing firsthand how ridiculous being pampered all your life really is. I give her major props, because it takes a fucking strong person to turn the other way..do your own laundry instead of having maids do it for you etc...


----------



## desaparecido (May 6, 2009)

i know it's exciting for everyone to pile onto someone without actually thinking about what someone has said. i'm saying nothing about how legitimate or hardcore someone is, nor am i passing judgement on anyone. i'm just interested in how people feel about the burgeoning movement of privileged young people into a community that in essence prides itself on homelessness and abject poverty, and more importantly what that means. i'm interested in how people feel about "squatting" the planet when you've got your own apartment with rent paid waiting somewhere. as far as this thread goes, i put no subjective slant or opinion in it, you guys all applied and assumed mine yourself. myself, my mom drives an audi, not a prius.


----------



## seke (May 6, 2009)

I didn't see any piling, you must remember that when no further explanation is given, people will takes the statement as it sounds.


----------



## finn (May 6, 2009)

When it comes to squatting, there really is safety in numbers, the more people do it, the better things are- look at england and the netherlands. I see the question to be akin to asking how I'd feel about a bicyclist who owns a hummer. As long as they aren't blowing up spots and doing stupid stuff, it's fine. Also, I don't know if as a community we have pride in abject poverty and homelessness, maybe pride in knowing how to get by with abject poverty and homelessness. I don't have any pride in having to return cans in order to buy toys when I was little. It honestly takes a hell of a lot of cans to buy a dinky piece of plastic, if you're wondering.

Also, asking how "it rubs" people already puts a slant on it, so next time you post that kind of question, you should pick more neutral language in your word choices. You pretty much sabotaged yourself.


----------



## Poe Boy (May 6, 2009)

You aksed how that "rubs people". Maybe you were making a bad attempt at slang, but the problem is, asking that way implies it should rub people the wrong way. Like the others said, you implied a judgement, intentional or not.

Now I have noticed a trend for rich kids (almost always female) that hang out with hobos. I don't think it's because they want to be hobos, or really be self-reliant. I think it's an exotic lifestyle to them, and a way to get some adventure in an otherwise boring, protected life. Same reason those rich girls tend to be easy lays for the "exotic, mysterious" hobo guy. Plus, they're not likely to run into them in their daily lives, so there's little risk of the hoi polloi (or daddy) finding out about it.


----------



## bote (May 8, 2009)

desaparecido said:


> i'm just interested in how people feel about the burgeoning movement of privileged young people into a community that in essence prides itself on homelessness and abject poverty




I think anyone who prides themself on those terms is either damaged or naive, passed out in the gutter every night or passing on back into status quo pretty soon after an adventure or two. Those just don`t seem like substantial values. 
Even so, having an adventure or two they`ll probably gain at least some perspective from it, so I`d be tempted to say it`s a good thing if people are attracted to more-or-less diy lifestyles.
It never feels good seeing things you hold dear get coopted for fashion, but realistically, you just never know what something means to someone else or how it will affect them in the long run, good and bad.


----------



## doodoojerky (May 9, 2009)

Fuck this shit............ I am poor & have lived in the gutter & then carved my way into a decent life & then back to square one again so yeah to me some fucking yuppie hobo does kinda annoy me but it is not my place to fault find ....so what ever may happen in there experience is their business...truth sir, about them paying for the booze (Damien)....but(FOOD FOR THOUGHT) do you think some true hobo bum that has never had nothing in his life but a guitar or a fucking bicycle would even be able to afford to put a picture up on a payed for hipster site like this...careful with what "you" think, that goes for myself & everyone else as well...............nice to see so many witty like minded comments about this....now I am just as petty for paying it attention......sorry you suck......


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 9, 2009)

I think there are a million reasons for people - especially youth, being generally more idealistic and adventurous and less cautious about a future life - to abandon accrued wealth of parents and move away from or to the fringes of civilization.
It's akin to asking what do I think of all those young Hollywood stars doing coke or getting drunk and driving or wrecking a hotel room. I think there's a reason they go wild under all that spotlight, and I think there's a reason the wealthy kids pass on their luxuries.
Now, they might go back to the comfort of their privileged lives at home with the folks, but they might not. Depends on them and their experiences while 'roughing it'.



Poe Boy said:


> Now I have noticed a trend for rich kids (almost always female) that hang out with hobos. ...those rich girls tend to be easy lays for the "exotic, mysterious" hobo guy.



Holy shit!, is that true?!? [Let that be the extent of my sleaziness for the year...]


----------



## Poe Boy (May 9, 2009)

Yeah.

'Course, I might have had some advantages.
Like the whole "Australian" thing, plus the fact that I generally kept clean and didn't walk around in pants that I pissed in two weeks ago.

Now, if you walk around stinking of booze and piss with a vomit stain running down your shirt, you probably won't have a lot of luck.


----------

